# Need help in identifying the brand of this tripod head



## avantgarden (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi All,

A friend gave me an antique wooden Ries tripod.
I suspect the head shown in the picture is not original and I want to get rid of it and buy a vintage Ries head.
Can anybody identify the brand/logo of this tripod head ?


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks familiar ... but I cannot seem to remember.


----------



## avantgarden (Feb 6, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> Looks familiar ... but I cannot seem to remember.


Would this refresh your memory ?  
List of photographic equipment makers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

